# Sadie in Knotts Island NC ( about 20 minutes from VA BEACH)



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sadie: Petfinder


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i was actually looking at her on petfinder the other day!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sadie is a 4 year old German Shepherd that loves to herd. She has a great time trying to herd the pack. She also is a love bug. She will take getting her belly rubbed over fetching a ball. She also loves car rides. She will stick her head out the window going 70mph. She gets along great with dogs, cats and kids. She weighs about 60lbs. She was abandon on the streets and was extremely emaciated. She is a very calm laid back kinda girl. She is a wonderful dog looking for a forever home. Sadie would be fine in a home with other dogs , cats and children. She is spayed, utd on shots , basic command trained, crate trained and house trained. 

Sadie is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Forever-Home Sanctuary
Knotts Island, NC
757-615-3299


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sadie sounds about perfect! And is gorgeous too :wub: - what I would give for a girl who likes cats!
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea, I can't bring an older female into the home, ours won't have it!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh she is a pretty girl. If she lived closer I might consider.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what a sweet sweet face!


----------

